# CO2 Fizz Factory w/ fizz tablets...



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

just like the title says, has anyone ever tried this item? i'm starting a planted tank, and i came across this item. right now, i'm just using liquid dosers/plant supplements (thinking about getting those plant tabs). welp, if anyone has used this item, please let me know if it works. thanks...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

the liquid dose works better for me. the liquid seems to get down to the roots better than the fizz tabs.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

im using it on my first planted tank (10 gal). it actually works pretty good for me getting co2 into the water column. the first time i used it, i actually saw some leaves pearling.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

okay, thanks.....i wondered if i should get it then..


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

around here they are like 9 bucks and for that price its a pretty good deal i had a planted tank journal goin about it and i liked it 
only prob i had was the ph swing it dropped drastically so make sure to get a ph monitor or test kit as well as a co2 test kit so you can keep your water parameters in chack 
other than that i say go for it for 9 bucks ya cant beat it 
later


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

wow! 9 bucks....wished i lived over there then. over here in cali, it's like $20-$25.
anyways. i decide to purchase it, and the plants look great. the plants are greener than ever and growing like crazy....will try to get pix if any of u want to see it.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

^^ of course, lets see it...


----------

